# Signal Booster -- 942 SD (TV2) Output



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

I have a feeling I have exceeded the length between the output of TV2 (SD) to my TV upstairs. I currently have the attenuator that came with the 942 on the TV2 output, but apparently it isn't enough. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

The attenuator reduces the signal, so try removing it. If the signal is still weak, try a lower channel number in the modulator setup. MENU-6-1-5. The higher channels are more prone to signal loss. I use Channel 24 in air mode and I get a good picture in my garage through about 150 feet of cable.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

If you still have a snowy picture after removing the attenuator (this will probably do the trick) and changing the channel modulation, you can try a signal amplifier.

I have had good success with a simple $29 amplifier from RadioShack.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Mike -- it worked great. It really improved by removing the attenuator. Then later I made the switch to 25 and Air, which jumped it up a little bit more. I sure wish they would include such things in the user books, especially when they tell you to use the attenuator if you are not using in-house cabling.


----------

